# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کار با ماژول SYS

## rs2013

سلام دوستان 
من به دنبال توابع کاربردی در ماژول SYS هستم 
میخوام با ماژول Sys و چند تا از توابع پرکاربردش اشنا بشم

که در این توابع نحوه کار و کارکردن باهاشون راحت باشه

ممنون میشوم اگر کسی اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارد به اشتارک بگذارد

ممنون

----------


## n.nowroozi

این لینک بد نیست:
http://effbot.org/librarybook/sys.htm

----------


## BobiFX

این هم یک سایت دیگه که درباره ماژول  SYS توضیحاتی میده و مثالهای زخوبی هم داره.
http://www.python-course.eu/sys_module.php
البته توی خود سایت پایتون هم مزجع کاملی از دستورات و کاربردهای توابع sys وجود داره
https://docs.python.org/2/library/sys.html

خوش باشین.

----------

